# How to Solve a 2x3x3 for Beginers/Advanced with 3-5 Algorithms



## SolveThatCube (Feb 18, 2014)

*How to Solve a 2x3x3 with 3-5 Algorithms for Beginers/Intermediate*






A tutorial I made (my first) on how to solve a 2x3x3 using a method I kinda developed.
I know other people would have done something similar to this already but I just thought I would make a tutorial anyway.

Please tell me what you thin e.g. if it helped, if it was a good tutorial, how I can make them better in future... ect


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a 2x3x3...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 19, 2014)

Oops typo, I fixed it but the title?!?!


----------

